# Wedding Day



## ymoore4006 (Sep 16, 2014)

As promised, here are pics that friends of mine shared with me on my wedding day. I will post more when I get the professional ones. My sister did the balloons


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you so much. Gorgeous. And you are beautiful!!!! What a wonderful day!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## darwical (Mar 15, 2012)

So beautiful! Your dress is stunning.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Isn't that the dress you made yourself and posted parts of it while you were doing it? That is one fantastic job and a georgeous dress......and who did the little "ladies" dresses? You? They are a beautiful also! I can just imagine the hours put into that wedding!!! The whole wedding is just beautiful.....


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Quite elegant. Love those little girls.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

What a wonderful day filled with your beautiful creations and memories to last a lifetime. May your anniversaries be many and each year better than the last.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

It all looks so wonderful, especially you in your dress! I showed my husband and he was so amazed that you made your dress. He said you did an amazing job. Thank you so much for sharing your special day.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a wonderful day and how special that you made all the dresses!!!! Love that you were able to share and showcase your great talent in this way. Best wishes to you and your new husband. :sm01: As I recall you made your bridesmaid dresses as well. Can't wait to see your whole bridal party in their finery.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

WOW!!! Thanks for sharing your very special day & incredible talent! Happy Marriage!


----------



## arlo (Dec 27, 2012)

Congratulations and best wishes to you both. Everything is so beautiful,the gown, the dresses,gorgeous, the wedding arrangement. Everyone is so talented. Your sister did a great job with the balloon arrangement. Thanks 
so much for sharing. Arlene From N.Y.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Congratulations and thank you so much for sharing! Your dress and the flower girls dresses are lovely. You and your husband look so good together - I wish you many years of happiness!


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Stunning! What a beautiful bride. Congratulations! ❤❤❤❤


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations, beautiful photos. I wish you both many years of happiness. Thanks for sharing your special day with us. ????????????


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

What a beautiful bride you are in your stunning dress! I still can't wrap my head around that you made it in addition to everything else. It looks like you had a beautiful and wonderful wedding . CONGRATULATIONS and best wishes to the bride, groom, and your families!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful pictures, people, dresses and I can tell you had a wonderful day.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

You look gorgeous in the wedding dress you made, as do the little girls. They are beautiful photos.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You were a beautiful bride! And those three little girls are priceless! Love their dresses and shrugs.

Your decorations are fantastic. What a lovely venue.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

What a great day for your memory !
I can not see one thing I would have changed.
A sample of your food would be great !


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations.

Beautiful Pictures, you look stunning.

you did an amazing job on your dress and all the other dresses. Looks like you had wonderful day. Wishing you much happiness and look forward to other pictures.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for letting us see your photos. Everything looks so perfect, you did an amazing job.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

How delightful to enjoy your wedding! Just beautiful and all the work on those dresses was SO worth it. Beautiful bride, beautiful everything! Best wishes for a lifetime of happinesses!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you.. So beautiful.. :sm24:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

First I would like to say congratulations! What a beautiful bride!!! Those little girls are adorable beautiful dresses too. Your dress turned out so beautifully... your wedding looks very very pretty.. love the flowers. And the balloons how awesome!! Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Your dress is gorgeous and you made a beautiful bride. I love your bouquet, the decorations and the girls' dresses, also.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations to you both! You look wonderful in that beautiful dress and the bridesmaids are adorable. Beautiful photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## susanr (May 15, 2011)

Your dress is breathtaking. You look so happy. The children are lovely. Their dresses are beautiful. The wedding decorations are lovely too! Best wishes for many happy years ahead.
Susan


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Congratulations! Everything is beautiful. Your dress is so pretty, fits so nicely, love the train. The little girls are adorable in their dresses, great color too. You did a wonderful job. Looking forward to seeing close ups of your dress!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

You look beautiful and your dress is just fantastic. Your sister did a great decorating job with the balloons. Best wishes to you and your husband for many happy years ahead!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Gorgeous you! What a beautiful dress! Congratulations.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

What an amazingly beautiful wedding. The bride is gorgeous, as are those sweet little girls. Love those colors, it all looks so eloquent. Thank you for sharing and I will be watching for more pictures of your lovely day.


----------



## Candykayro (Sep 6, 2011)

All the way around, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Congratulations and thank you for posting pictures of your beautiful . It was lovely to see all the dresses you made finally being worn . Have a very happy life


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful, Congratulations on your wedding. The dress is amazing, beautiful and perfect. You are beautiful in it. I had not seen the beautiful balloon decorations like that before - another idea to tuck away. The little girls are just darling. I'm so impressed that you made your beautiful dress.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't think I can add anything to all the above posts. Looks like a wonderful day to remember.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Congratulations to you both for a very happy, healthy and loving future. Your dress looks gorgeous as do the attendants. 
Well done and thank you for sharing.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

What a lovely wedding. Stunning venue, and beautiful dresses.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Congratulations to both of you. They are very beautiful photos of your wonderful day.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your marriage! Your dress turned out so perfectly gorgeous and your talent is amazing. I remember when you posted that you were crocheting your own dress and also the flower girl dresses. So glad you shared your photos. Your sister is very talented also. She did a great job with the balloons & decorations. Wishing you many blessings.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, your dress looks stunning and the bridesmaids too, you are all beautiful, I wish you both every happiness in your future together.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

What a wonderful wedding! All the thought in terms of details. Love the chairs, the setting, and most of all
your beautiful gown. Congratulations and take a bow on all that amazing work!


----------



## donnabo (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations! What beautiful crochet work.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful day,


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow! Speechless....


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful dress on a beautiful bride


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG everything is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing pictures of your beautiful wedding! Best wishes on your marriage and blessings for many happy years to come.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Some people go the extra mile. You went the extra Galaxy. Your dress is stunning. You look beautiful. It will be a day to remember with great joy and pride.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning! you all look very glamorous and everything looks gorgeous!


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Great photos


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

WOW what a stunning outfit, congratulations on your amazing wedding day


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh, wow! The decorations are beautiful and your dress, gorgeous. I wish you much happiness in your new life.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Beautiful pictures. Your dress is stunning. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## nirvana26uk (Mar 29, 2013)

Awhh congratulations to you both. you are absolutely beautiful and your dress is amazing a work of art. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

It's amazing how involved I felt seeing all of the beautiful dresses being made and it took until now to see it all come together. Absolutely beautiful, the entire wedding party and venue. Good luck in the future and I eagerly await the rest of the pictures.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Stunning! Did you do the lovely flower girl dressed as well?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....beautiful and so elegant! Your dress is just stunning. Truly a masterpiece. Your three little beauties are so sweet and their dresses are really cute. All in all, it looks a total success. You look just beautiful and radiate happiness. Thank you for posting for us.


----------



## AmandaR (Jul 15, 2014)

So happy to see the finished product! You look so beautiful, and it looks like you had a beautiful day.


----------



## Suejules (Jun 17, 2012)

Simply stunning well done many happy memories have been created this day ????


----------



## Sallywilms (Aug 12, 2013)

Just beautiful-you, the exquisite dresses, the venue, the lovely young ladies. Well done!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your happiness. Lovely.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

How talented you are. Your gown is so beautiful and the flower girls dresses are lovely. just WOW. mw


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your gown is lovely and you look smashing. The girls are adorable in their outfits also. Congratulations and many years of happiness.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful bride, groom, and attendants. Your dress is stunning to the nth degree. I don't think I've ever seen a more beautiful dress and you did it yourself? Wow, girl. Your sister wasn't standing behind the door either when talent was handed out; her decorations are elegant. A beautiful day was no doubt had by all. Best wishes for many years of love and happiness.


----------



## meisie (Dec 18, 2015)

Pictures stunning


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh I have been waiting on these, Turned out just beautiful!!! You do such wonderful work :sm24:


----------



## Schlooney (Oct 12, 2013)

Congratulations, wishing you many happy years to come. All your hard work paid off, you looked wonderful.


----------



## roz franklin (Jul 30, 2011)

The whole wedding looked beautiful. Your wedding dress was just gorgeous and the little munchkins were adorable in there dresses. Looked like the wedding was a fun and special day. The groom wasn't bad either. The very best of luck.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful, your dress is magnificent..and the little girls are fabulous. Sure you had a super day...congratulations


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations, everything looks beautiful. Especially your dress. I love that train.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

What wonderful memories!!!!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

How do I express myself? The dress, you made, I can't find words to describe it! Everything is so beautiful, and a lot of love and enthusiasm has gone into everything. Wish you both a very happy, long married life.Vasanta.


----------



## gevereth (Aug 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your wedding picture. This makes all of us kp people, a big family 
Your dress is beautiful and so are the outfits of the little girls. Thank you again !!!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ymoore4006 said:


> As promised, here are pics that friends of mine shared with me on my wedding day. I will post more when I get the professional ones. My sister did the balloons


A great big congratulation and many blessings! 
Your dress is exquisite, stunning and elegant! Love the girls attire!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You look absolutely gorgeous and your attendants are delightful. May you have a long and happy life together.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your wedding was absolutely beautiful and you looked gorgeous in your crocheted gown along with your three little beautiful attired young ladies..your husband to be also looked handsome..Beautiful decorations and colors that you chose added to the event...Flower arrangements so different and they really stood out...Congratulations to both of your and many happy years to come..Your sister did a fabulous job on the balloon decorations something that was so different from what I have seen before...


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful work! Beautiful wedding!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW! The beautiful bride! The little girls! Such beautiful pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

The gown is beautiful and the bridesmaids just precious


----------



## Jomoyach (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations and best wishes. You are beautiful and the dress is gorgeous.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

What wonderful dresses! And you looked so beautiful and happy. Thank you for sharing your special day. That was incredible!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

You look beautiful and the little girls are so cute!!! What a wonderful memory you have in these photos - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pra311 (May 29, 2013)

What a work of love!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

You have the most beautiful smile! Your dress is so very elegant, and looks perfect on you! I think you made the darling little green dresses and shrugs for the young ladies too, right? They are so precious! I love that shade of green. So many love filled hours went into making your dress and the other ones. They are all just perfect. Your sister did an amazing job with the balloons too. Congratulations on your marriage! May you have love, joy and laughter and a life long marriage~


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations! Your dress was stunning and looked so beautiful on you. The little ones are so darling in the dresses you made as well as the shrugs. Just beautiful.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing your day with us :sm01:


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

many years of crafting happiness


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

So beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

Absolutely stunning........your dress, the chairs, balloons, etc., etc., etc. What an amazing event. May you each of your anniversaries be as exciting. Much love and happiness to both of you. Blessings!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Those are great photos and you, the bride, are beautiful in your lovely dress. So glad you are sharing all of this with us and looking forward to seeing more. Wishing you and your husband many blessings.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

May each stitch you made in your fabulous dress represent a day of joy for you and your husband.


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

What a beautiful wedding! Your dress is gorgeous and the girls look precious in theirs.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Couldn't have been more beautiful. Very special. Gorgeous.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Congratulations and you look stunning in your jaw-dropping, beautiful dress.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pictures. The balloons are so clever.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

You looked so beautiful. You did an amazing job on the dress. Love the cuties in their shrugs.


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely, lovely, lovely!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

The dress turned out so beautiful, what a pretty bride! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

A beautiful day, a beautiful setting, and a beautiful bride...
May you share a long and happy life with your "Big Guy".

My Big Guy and I have celebrated 17 years together! He's such a patient man. How he puts up with me I'll never know.
We had a argument one day and when I faced the fact that I WAS IN THE WRONG, I apologized and asked him how did he ever put up with my stuff.

His reply:
"Well, Babe, I figure if you can put up with my [email protected]#!, I can put up with yours..." :sm13:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What beautiful dresses! Was the bride's gown handknit or crocheted? And also the little flower girls' dresses and shrugs? Just wonderful!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

WOW!! Very ,very pretty! Love the dresses! You were absolutely gorgeous! Your little attendees are precious. Glad you had a wonderful day, hope you and new hubby are very happy for a very long time.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful. Glad you had a wonderful day.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful. Your dress is stunning and the little dressed are adorable. Many years of blessings for you and your husband.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow. Awesome!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

What a gorgeous bride you are, and you look like you are "over the moon" in love. I wish you nothing but happiness for many, many years to come. God bless you and your beautiful family. Oh, and your dress, out of this world!


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

Omg. That took my breath away. Stunning.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful. Your gown is gorgeous!!


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

What a beautiful, wonderful day you and your DH had! LOVE you dress and the little one's dresses too! You did a fantastic job. I wish you many Blessings and beautiful years together. May you always be as happy as you look in your pictures. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Congrats. You look stunning! Love the train on your gown. An heirloom to be treasured. Can't wait to see other pictures


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

You put so much time into your gorgeous dress and wedding plans! Wow! Best wishes for a life time of happiness and love and all good things. susan


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Fabulous dress on you! I remember you posting in progress pics of it and the adorable little girls' outfits.


----------



## carolynhi (Jan 4, 2016)

BEAUTIFUL. I have been waiting to see the completed dresses. Beautiful bride. Your crochet work beautiful to..


----------



## BettyJ591 (Nov 28, 2011)

Your dress and the little ones dresses are absolutely beautiful. Have a wonderful married life together.


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Wow!!! You look gorgeous - and what a beautiful wedding gown!!! Your attendants are darling in their beautiful dresses and shrugs. And your sister's work on the balloons is just amazing. What a creative family!!!

You should be on the cover of BRIDE magazine!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Everything is stunning! Your dress and the little girl's dresses were just lovely. Congratulations!


----------



## Chiplin (Nov 21, 2015)

Everything is exquisite, your gown is spectacular! Congratulations on your beautiful wedding!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Oh my your wedding dress is just gorgeous!! All the children's dresses are also gorgeous!! Beautiful wedding!! Thanks for sharing and Congratulations!!


----------



## GRANDMADIANE (Nov 7, 2014)

Gorgeous.....beautiful.......exquisite......you are so very talented.....and your sister too. Thanks so much for sharing. Looking forward to the professional photos.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful glowing bride, and your dress is exquisite. Thank you for sharing with everyone. 
p.s. - those little girls look so cute in their knit dresses and shrugs. Did you make those as well?


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow!!! Thanks for sharing! All the best to you!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing work.


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Gorgeous! Your dress was beautiful!


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful bride, gorgeous gown and adorable girls. Lovely venue too.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Very beautiful photos. You look stunning in your gorgeous dress. The little girls are very cute in their dresses, too. Congratulations on your lovely wedding.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh congratulations! Thank you for sharing your beautiful day with us. Your dress is a treasure. You are so beautiful! And the little girls are lovely as well!


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Congratulations on your wedding day. Your dress shows how talented you are. The little girls also in hand made items. Overall the pictures show the glamour. May you be happy always.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

your gown is gorgeous!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

ymoore4006 said:


> As promised, here are pics that friends of mine shared with me on my wedding day. I will post more when I get the professional ones. My sister did the balloons


Lovely.
Your dress is stunning!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

We've all been waiting for this day, to see your beautiful work! Thank you for sharing, everything is beautiful, even the children's dresses. Congratulations, and may your marriage be blessed.


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

You did such a great job on all of your wedding attire, decorating and all. You're very talented, loved the balloon decorations also, have never seen balloons done like that! You'll have many memories of this day! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous. From the venue, to the balloon pillars, to the dresses. 
So much talent!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow! Thank you for sharing your special day with us! You looked absolutely gorgeous! How talented you are to make your gown and the flower girls dresses too!


----------



## Phaedra96 (Feb 7, 2011)

What a beautiful dress, and bride!! An amazing job and the little girls' dresses are divine also. I wish you well and congratulations!!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Your dress is stunning! Congratulations.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't imagine getting ready for a wedding and being able to create all those gorgeous dresses too! Your gown is a stunner.... the little girls are adorable! Wishing you many years of happiness together ~ Congratulations!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Those are quite lovely!!!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Everything is beautiful!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

What wonderful photos. Your dress is stunning, can't even imagine what you went through to make it. What an accomplishment. Congrats!


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

What a beautiful celebration. You are lovely in the dress you made. Did you make the little girls dresses as well? It is amazing that you had the time to make everything and plan a wedding as well. Thanks very much for sharing your special day. :sm02:


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations on your wedding and for beautiful dresses you created your sister has a great talent also can't wait to see the rest of your wedding pictures


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

How beautiful! Thank you for sharing your special day ! God Bless You


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Stunning!!! You look beautiful.


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

What a stunning wedding. I love your train. Wishing you a lifetime of joy and happiness. Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

I love looking at wedding pictures! What a lovely Bride you made!

Every happiness to you and your new husband. xxxx


----------



## Ruth'szoo (Sep 9, 2014)

Blessings on you and your husband as you continue your beautiful journey together.


----------



## GoldenNeedles (Aug 17, 2013)

You did such a beautiful job on all of the dresses. Yours was simply gorgeous, what a memory! I know you worked a long time to get ready for this, and your day was a success.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

What a beautiful wedding and you look positively stunning in your lovely gown! Thank you for sharing with us . . .


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

First I have to say how beautiful you look in your wedding dress.Second I have to say your husband looks very handsome,too.
The flower girls looked so precious,and I loved their smiles. I bet the people in attendance were just amazed when you walked
down the aisle What great effort went into making you day really special.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the photos. I've wondered if you had married yet and worn your beautiful dress! Happiness for the rest of your lives!! Can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## nhallman (Nov 1, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful crocheting! And all the rest is beautiful too! Congratulations to you and your new husband!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful wedding, and beautiful dresses. I made my wedding dress also but it was sewn, can't imagine crocheting the dress. Congrats to you and your husband!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow! Congrats and beautiful pictures!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Beautiful pictures. Your dress and the 3 little ones are amazing. Wishing you a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow...absolutely gorgeous! Did you also make the little girls shrugs? They were also very sweet


----------



## willibaquilter (Oct 15, 2012)

WOW! I rarely comment but WOW!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> Isn't that the dress you made yourself and posted parts of it while you were doing it? That is one fantastic job and a georgeous dress......and who did the little "ladies" dresses? You? They are a beautiful also! I can just imagine the hours put into that wedding!!! The whole wedding is just beautiful.....


Congratulations!!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Quite stunningly beautiful dress -so elegant in the way it drapes.


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Quite stunningly beautiful dress -so elegant in the way it drapes.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gorgeous dress and bride! The fit is perfect. You did a wonderful job for the whole wedding also - Every detail for your wedding is so pretty.


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Beautiful. What a lovely dress, bridesmaids too. Much happiness to you both.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Congratulations! You look beautiful and so is your dress with this beautiful tail. And the girls dresses and shrugs look as beautiful as the girls. Wishing you a life full with good health and happiness.


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

Gorgeous dress. You look beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You look absolutely gorgeous! If I remember correctly you knitted your own dress. It is stunning! Did you also do the little girls' dresses? The decorations for the wedding also are spectacular. Sending you lots of warm wishes for a wondereful marriage that lasts and lasts.


ymoore4006 said:


> As promised, here are pics that friends of mine shared with me on my wedding day. I will post more when I get the professional ones. My sister did the balloons


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Your dress is magnificent.


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful wedding. Your dress is one that should be treasured for a lifetime, the train just exquisite. The little girls dresses and shurgs are adorable. May your life be full of joy and love.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Congratulations to both of you. Your dress was magnificent and the wedding decorations were amazing. Those three little girls were just adorable.????


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

How absolutely beautiful! You, your dress, the girls' dresses, and the location!


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Your wedding dress is beautiful, perfect to say the least. I have seen many a wedding dresses in my day and this is one of best. I could go on and on. You look stunning and 
the dresses on the little princesses are as pretty as they are. I could not image making a truly work of art as you did. I wish you and your handsome husband a happy blessed life. Thank you for the pictures of this special day. in


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fabulous pictures!!! Precious memories captured in photos. Best wishes to you and your husband for many years of happiness. Your dress is exquisite!!!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Evetything is beautiful. Your dress will become an heirloom.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a great wedding. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. You and the gown are gorgeous!! Best Wishes to you. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

You are the QUEEN of MK! Absolutely stunning! Thank you for sharing and I eagerly look forward to seeing more of your wonderful wedding. Thank you.


----------



## GRANDMADIANE (Nov 7, 2014)

I forgot to say......Congratulations and may you Have a lifetime of happiness with your new spouse! Wishing you both all the best.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations 
Absolutely beautiful


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Your dress is stunning. Beautiful wedding. Congratulations.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You look gorgeous in your dress and the little flower girls are so adorable in their dresses and shrugs. Love seeing all the details of your wedding which portray what a wonderful & loving family you have.

Congratulations and best wishes for a happy life together.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

All I'm gonna say is simple OUTSTANDING!! Beautiful work girl...beautiful!


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

WOW WOW WOW, did you make all those knitted (?) crocheted items? They are just absolutely stunning. I love the train on your dress and you look absolutely radiant. Thank you so much for sharing these precious pictures. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## nicholsa (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow! What a do! The decorations looks magnificent, and that wedding dress is heirloom quality. Beautiful work! From my DH to yours, "Happy wife, happy life." Many best wishes!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

WOW! I wish for your marriage to be as beautiful as your wedding!!!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Everything is perfectly beautiful, especially you in the marvelous dress you crocheted. Did you do the dresses for those adorable little girls too? And you and your groom are beaming at one another. May you share many, many years of happiness and great joy.
Ellie


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Wonderful wedding, wonderful dresses, wonderful pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Stunning dress! And the girls are darling. Beautiful wedding!


----------



## craftyladyvalerie (Mar 1, 2014)

Your dress is absolutely beautiful and the little bridesmaids look adorable. You did an amazing job. Congratulations on your wedding.

Valerie


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations and best wishes to you both. Everything looks lovely, starting with your fabulous wedding dress - a true work of art! The reception venue is so beautifully decorated (LOVE the centerpieces) and your sister is certainly gifted in working with those balloons - I have never seen anything like it! The sweet little ladies look wonderful in their dresses as well.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Beautiful bride! Beautiful dress! Would love to see some close ups!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

So elegant! If these aren't the professional pictures, I can't wait to see them! Beautiful wedding! Congratulations.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Oh, so lovely! I was actually thinking about you the other day and wondering how your beautiful dress turned out. Simply gorgeous! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

Congratulations. An elegant wedding, indeed. So marvelous to have all those beautiful things hand-crafted. And, your dress -WOW!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Everything about these pictures says "love", from the beautiful balloon display (very talented sister), to the smiling guests to the handsome groom and beautiful bride! Oh, and don't let me forget those adorable little flower girls. Congratulations on your wedding day, may you have many, many years to make tons of memories together.


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Beautiful photos of your special day.


----------



## Julia Miller (May 17, 2013)

Everything looked fabulous! Gimme more gimme more! So much love and joy. You can post as many pictures as you want! Love looking at them. You were stunning????


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Perfection in every way! Wishing you a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

WOW. What a great n beautiful couple, and what a dress!!!!!The place looks just fantastic also.Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Absolutely breathtaking work you've done on your gown & the flower girls' dresses. So much work went into just these items, much less the rest of your beautiful wedding. Thank you for sharing these pictures. May you both have a long, happy & healthy marriage.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!! You outdid yourself, the wedding dress and the little girls dresses. What a beautiful wedding. You made a gorgeous bride! I hope you have many years of happiness!.;0)


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful wedding! Love the bride's dress and the little girl dresses! 

Thanks for sharing ????????????


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

All I can say is all is beautiful: yourself, the venue, etc...


----------



## dav (Aug 6, 2016)

Absolutely a gorgeous dress. How talented u are! Many yrs of happiness to you both.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Your dress is gorgeous. Everyone looks marvelous. Hope you have a wonderful life together and that it is long and fruitful. My sincerest best wishes for you and your family.


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Everything is so Beautiful, your work is fantastic and amazing!!????????????????


----------



## adlibsam (Oct 23, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!! Everything about your wedding pics & the amount of needlework you did for that special day. BRAVO!!!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations to you both! Thank you for sharing such wonderful photos of your wedding. Your dress is amazing.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, bride, and dresses. Thank you for sharing such a great day with us. And Congratulations!!


----------



## xoxokc (Jul 31, 2014)

The photos are all wonderful, and your dress is jaw-droppingly beautiful! You make a gorgeous bride!


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

WOW! Beautiful wedding and hope you had a beautiful day! Your gown and the little girls dresses are amazing!!!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

A huge, huge, job, done excellently........... beautiful.... You have knit soooo much love into your gown, and the sweet little girls are just perfect!


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

Thanks so much for sharing your special day with all of us at KP. Everything looked so beautiful. May God bless you with a long and happy marriage.


----------



## AnnTW (Apr 2, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous and you made a very beautiful bride in your lovely gown! May you have many happy years together.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Your hard work paid off, everything looks beautiful! You looked lovely in your dress.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

How wonderful, you made a beautiful bride.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm so happy you shared your pictures with us - thank you. You took my breath away. Truly, I've never seen a wedding so beautiful. The dresses and balloon arrangements were spectacular. Much happiness in the future for you and yours.


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

OMG that dress is stunning and absolutely beautiful on you. I so wanted to make my dress, but don't have the creativity to work without a pattern. You are so TALENTED. The little girl's dresses were adorable. Congratulations to you and may you be blessed with a happy marriage.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

What a beautiful wedding. You look marvelous in your gorgeous dress. The balloons are perfect, it's all wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful wedding and your dress is so lovely.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Your pictures, dress, decor, well EVERYTHING looks wonderful.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, I was just thinking of you yesterday, hoping I hadn't missed an update on your wedding day & all the gorgeous dresses you made. Well here you are, and what a magnificent occasion it looks. Were people absolutely impressed at everything you had done for your special day? Sincere congratulations on a beautiful life together! You look gorgeous!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

You made a beautiful bride in that stunning dress. Love the shared pictures.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful- you look ultra elegant in your beautiful dress, and the little girls look adorable! Wishing you a very happy and blessed married life


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful dresses!! I am so impressed you could do all that while preparing for a wedding!! Lovely pics. Best wishes to all !!


----------



## jujee (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! Everything was so beautiful and elegant.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Amazing dresses. Absolutely beautiful wedding. I've never seen such gorgeous work. I think I just used up a weeks worth of adjectives. Your gown is the prettiest. And the flower girls - OMG. Thank you for sharing your pictures, I'd never have believed it if I hadn't seen it myself.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you and congratulations !!!! Having read your other posts I have often wondered about your day, so was really pleased to see the amazing photographs !! The flower girl dresses and boleros are super cute!! Well done, wonderful crocheting. !


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations on your wedding. You dress was absolutely stunning and looked amazing on you. The little girls also looked terrific in their dresses and shrugs. You did an incredible job. Thank you for sharing your day with us.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Omg ! Just so beautiful ! All of it.......and those darling girls !


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

How very special!! Everything and everyone look amazing. What a lot of work and wonderful memories. Kathy B


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

How beautiful! Congratulations and Best Wishes! I still can't believe you made your dress!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Everything said by others is true. You are so talented and put so much love into your wedding. Your sister did a magnificent job with the balloons--I have never seen anything like it. The whole atmosphere was so lovely and romantic. I with you many years of married bliss. God Bless You.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

The Dress -what a beautiful creation! You were a lovely bride.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

WOW!!! Great photos, and congratulations on your wedding day.
The room looks so inviting....your dress is incredible, I am left speechless at the details - just incredible!!! and the girls, their dresses are perfect - they're so adorable with their shy little smiles. Your sister did an awesome job with the balloons, just completely impressed. Worth many, many thumbs up :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow so beautifully coordinated--love the soft blended colors. And the very sweet little girls dresses with shrugs are incredible--now you can't just leave us hanging. Did you make your dress or was it someone special to you??? Your wedding dress is a piece of art from the simple design in the front to the beautiful neckline down to the train in beautiful lace. Can't wait for the professional photos! Thanks so much for including us all here at KP. When I saw "Wedding Day" I was going to skip this post because there are no weddings in my life right now, no grandchildren, but what a treat.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

All so beautiful: you, your dress, the little girl dresses, the decor. Just everything.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh my gosh. I'm so happy you posted. I remember when you were just starting to work on your gorgeous dress. And in addition you made the adorable little girls their dresses? Wow!


----------



## Tarnation7 (May 11, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful...I hope that maybe one of those little girls in your pictures might one day get to wear your gorgeous wedding gown...Congrats!!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful! May you always know true happiness!


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

Everything is so beautiful!!! Love the place settings and the chair covers.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

You look stunning!!!! What a beautiful wedding you had and I hope have a long and happy marriage!!!


----------



## Funkster1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Breathtaking!!! Your dress is a work of art, and so are those of your young attendants. What a beautiful day. Thanks so much for posting the pictures, and please share more when you're able. Most important.....have a wonderful married life!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Everything is beautiful - bride-dress-little girls-decorations and venue. Congratulations and many many years of happiness are wished for you and your groom!


----------



## kitling (Aug 7, 2016)

Your dress is a work of art. You look absolutely beautiful in it.


----------



## knitterang (Feb 16, 2016)

What a beautiful dress.....and bride, of course. The dresses are amazing. Many blessing for a wonderful married life.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

You look beautiful. I read some of the post and saw you made your dress. An amazing job! And you also made the dresses for the little girls. You are one amazing woman. Happy marriage to you both.


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

Congratulations on your beautiful wedding day and best wishes for years of happiness. Your dress is a masterpiece! I love the train and all the detailing. A true heirloom!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Exquisite in every way!!!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I am nearly speechless! The beauty, the elegance ...the WORK! Such love and attention and thoughtful planning in every single detail of your extraordinary wedding. Stitch upon stitch of perfection. MAY YOU BE BLESSED WITH MANY HAPPY YEARS of love and sharing.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, stunning bride, and amazing dress! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

How thoughtful of you to share your Special day with us. Your dress is Beautiful and every thing you did I'm sure made it 
a day to remember for all. Wishing you only the best.


----------



## Betz2468 (Jul 20, 2016)

Really AWESOME to me who just crochets or knits small projects! Don't have a clue how you did it but it was beautiful. I'm going to suggest your balloon arrangement to my g-daughter who is marrying next May! What a lovely wedding! Best Wishes to you and your new hubby. Praying for many years of wedded bliss for both of you!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

OMG! ~~ just outstandingly beautiful. Your dress is amazing and the photo of the three little girls is adorable. Congrats to both of you and many happy years together. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing your special day.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

wow! What a gown! Amazing! Your family is obviously creative b/c the balloons by your sister were original and fun!
Am so happy for you. You are glowing.


----------



## mom717 (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations. Every thing was beautiful


----------



## bgeivo (Apr 16, 2014)

This was one beautiful wedding. Love your one of a kind dress!!! Plus, the "flower girls" dressers were perfect.


----------



## nancyj (Aug 24, 2014)

That dress made me gasp! Just stunning. Thanks for sharing your beautiful wedding.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, you look so beautiful in your dress, Y .... and your little flowergirls are so sweet in theirs. Good job! Congratulations and may you have many happy years ahead of you.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Exquisite, totally exquisite! Wishing you many happy days, years together for you in your new family, for that is what you are now building, a new family. Both of you keeping as much love, attention to detail, courage and commitment as you go forward as you put into your wedding will make for a joyous life. So happy for you!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

OMG! Thank you for sharing your day with us everything turned out beautiful and your work is exquisite!


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh my! How beautiful! Everything! Best wishes.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Congratulations. What a stunning dress


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful! Everything is so lovely - and lovingly made, I imagine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

WONDERFUL!!!! thank you so much for sharing ...


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful you and a wonderful day!


----------



## mwilkin10 (Sep 21, 2012)

Beautiful gown, Beautiful bride!


----------



## Ellen36 (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful wedding made extra special with all the loving care put into the dresses and decoration. Wedding dress is just spectacular on the beautiful bride and the little girls are adorable in their charming outfits. Dresses are all heirloom quality and should be carefully preserved. Amazing job!


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

I am amazed at your patience, as well as creative genius, in crocheting your gown and those of the little girls! You are one stellar woman!


----------



## mrsrecarter (Apr 21, 2015)

What a lovely wedding and my goodness, you did a wonderful job on your dress! Congratulations!


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

A-ma-zing! Gorgeous bride, beautiful little attendants, absolutely outstanding dresses. Just fabulous.


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

So beautiful snd you look very happy - that's what's most important!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So beautiful


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Everything is so beautiful. Your bridegroom must have thought he had acquired heaven on earth when he saw you in that gorgeous dress. You couldn't have had a prettier wedding.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

The dresses are beautiful, you look stunning and what a talent your sister has. Thank you for showing us these wonderful photos.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Your pictures are beautiful and you look wonderful. Wish you lots of happiness


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Much happiness to you both !! What a gorgeous affair...and so memorable for so many things. You've created an heirloom gown + memories with all the work you did ahead of time. It was so wonderful of you to share all this with us ! Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Your dress is beautiful as well as the flower girls dresses. You are very talented. I also loved te chair coverings.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, what talent you have! Your dress is stunning! Everything about your wedding is beautiful. Congratulations, and may your life together be as beautiful as your wedding.


----------



## jazzyjude123 (Dec 14, 2011)

awesome dress--beautiful wedding party


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations you look stunning in your dress. I wish you both nothing but happiness for many years.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just amazing! Love the girl's dresses and shrugs. Your dress is just stunning! Lovely decorations. Thanks for sharing you r big day with us.


----------



## SawshaK (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful. You are so talented. Congrats and be blessed!


----------



## chowland (Oct 30, 2015)

Congratulations! What a beautiful wedding. What a beautiful dress!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Congratulations. Your dress and the dresses of the lovely little girls are fabulous. Wow, your work is amazing.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

You looked beautiful on your special day. Everything. Beautiful. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

What gorgeous dresses!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Wow

I have to add--and it fit SO well--a problem in my experience!!

Congrats


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

You will probably get 100 pages of comments about how absolutely stunningly beautiful you look and I can't say enough about the fantastic creation your wedding gown was (is). I am sure all your guests were in awe of your talent and hard work. Best wishes for a long and happy marriage.


----------



## ctsandy (Mar 20, 2011)

Did you make all of the dresses? You did a great work of art. Beautiful wedding pictures.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful !!! And congratulation for the new life, wish you many many more. Your dress is gorgeous.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

So fabulous and your gown and the girls dresses are outstanding. Congratulations you 2 look so happy.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

So fabulous and your gown and the girls dresses are outstanding. Congratulations you 2 look so happy.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

You made a stunning bride and what a gorgeous wedding dress. Congratulations are in order. May you have an long lasting and loving Union.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

It is so great to see the beautiful handmade creations and feel the joy and happiness. Best wishes for the new couple, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Everything is absolutely stunning! Your gown is amazing. Congratulations. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations! Gorgeous gown! Thank you for sharing your wedding photo's.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh, wow, how lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing these photos. I have just loved following your work in preparations for this wonderful event and am so happy to see it all come together is such a beautiful way. You are just lovely in your dress and all the little girls are so sweet in theirs. Congratulations and I hope you and your husband have a very long, happy life together! I look forward to more photos when you share them.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations, you look fantastic in your crochet dress! The young ladies look so adorable in their outfits, you did an incredible job!


----------



## Shaz101 (Jul 31, 2012)

You look so beautiful in the gorgeous dress ! Thank you for showing us the photographs, and I hope that each year just gets better for both yourself and your lovely husband.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for sharing. I also have been waiting to see your wonderful day. What a beautiful dress and the children are darling.
Your work is just beautiful. Hope you both have a wonderful life together.


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Perfect! Just perfect. You were an absolutely gorgeous bride. Your dress. . . was phenomenal...so unique and very very beautiful. Your figure in the dress was very flattering. The flower girls were so cute as well. You make a beautiful couple.

You know I want the pattern for that dress. 

Congratulations!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you for taking the time to post your wedding pictures.


----------



## Sue Knott (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow! Lovely. And what a great idea to crochet the little girls' dresses as well. Amazing you found the time to do all this!


----------



## mother62912 (Oct 14, 2015)

So beautiful and what talent decorating! The bride & groom handsome too!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness, it's the DRESS! It turned out beautifully and you look amazing in it. Best wishes for a very happy life.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

Drop dead GORGEOUS dress!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

What a beautiful wedding! You and your dress are stunning! Congratulations and I wish a wonderful marriage.


----------



## nagalot (Mar 9, 2011)

What a lovely wedding and a spectacular bride. Your husband must have been blown away!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

So beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh, my goodness...it's all so gorgeous...happiest wishes.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Wow, what a wonderful labour of love. It looks like a fabulous, memorable day.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Astonishingly beautiful. I've followed your wedding preparations, and am so happy for you. Very many congratulations to you and yours


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Such beautiful photos thanks so much for posting them.
Moonieboy


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Extra special! Elegant! Wishing you much happiness!


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was just thinking about you a few days ago, wondering if the wedding had taken place yet. I enjoyed seeing your dress in progress from your previous posts months ago. Well, your finished dress is breathtaking! What an accomplishment! May your marriage be filled with many, many years of happiness. Thank you so much for sharing your photos, and I look forward to seeing more when you post them. Nancie


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Your dress is amazing! And the decorations! Gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your special day with us. Your dress (and the little ones as well) is stunning, as were you. Wishing you many happy years together.


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

beautiful


----------



## patriciaah (Jul 13, 2012)

Sooo pretty. Great work too!!!


----------



## sollyb (Jul 14, 2016)

beautiful, just beautiful, as someone else already said, your dress is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Little ole me (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow! You have a gazillion replies and I'm sure they're all saying the same thing; how beautiful everyone's dress is. Someone was quite busy. Lovely...all of them!!


----------



## the orangelady (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! What a beautiful dress and wedding. I have a friend who is going to do a 50 year vow renewal and really would like the pattern if you don't mind sharing. The ceremony will be in Florida in January so there is not a chance that the dress would be seen again. MY friend would certainly appreciate your sharing the pattern. Thank you.

the orangelady
Kathy


----------



## Tombstoneute (Aug 11, 2016)

You look absolutely stunning! So much talent! When I saw your gorgeous dress all I could do was stare and say, "Oh, wow!" You could go into business. Much happiness and health to everyone.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

Your gown came out just beautiful. Great job.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Sending you wishes of happiness. Your dress is amazing. Thank you for sharing your special day.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

What a special day! Lovely dress


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Thanks so much for sharing your special day with us :sm01:


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

congradulations, your dress is beautiful and that smile is something beautiful


----------



## farmbrewer (Sep 29, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful wedding, beautiful bride!


----------



## ScifiLynn (Apr 4, 2011)

I am so very impressed with the lovely dresses. That makes it special. Thanks for sharing. It is really jaw dropping beautiful.


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> Your dress is gorgeous and you made a beautiful bride. I love your bouquet, the decorations and the girls' dresses, also.[/quote
> Congratulations, long life and happiness to you both
> 
> :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much with sharing of your special day. Everything looks fantastic!! Your wedding dress is beautiful! I know it was a lot of work but it was worth it!! Best wishes!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Wonderful pictures! Looks like it was a glorious day! Congratulations! Your gown is beautiful as are the little flower girl and Jr bridesmaids' gowns!! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you both! You are amazing! Best wishes for a wonderful life together! And thank you for sharing with all of us!


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

How very beautiful!!


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

You really look gorgeous.... and the train! Wow! But the three little girls in their dresses are way past adorable!
I hope your hubby understands how really talented you are. 
I was lucky just to SEW my wedding dress. I can't imagine the hours and skill it took to make yours!


----------



## Msgreta (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank U 4 sharing! A beautiful wedding n the chroched (? Spelling) gowns R so original! Your gown is 1 of the most beautiful I've seen, especially that train. It's like fairytale wedding! The 3 young girls also looked adorable! Who made all the beautiful dresses? Congratulations n Best wishes! Greta :sm02: :sm09: a :sm12: :sm19:


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I've enjoyed watching your progress on your wedding preparations, thank you so much for sharing the wedding pictures with us. Your dress is stunning! You mentioned your sister did the balloons, yours is quite the talented family.


----------



## detra3566 (Dec 8, 2011)

Awesome dress and the little girls dresses too!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Your dress is absolutely stunning and the little girl dresses are too! Impeccable job! Congratulations!!


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

You look absolutley gorgeous, you look so happy. Your flower girls look adorable. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh, my goodness. I commented on the gorgeous wedding gown and was so overwhelmed by it that I completely missed the little girls. All three of them are cute as buttons and their crocheted dresses are beautiful, too! You are one talented lady!

May you have a long and happy life with your new husband.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

It is all beautiful and your dress is amazing! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Outstanding dress, and the little ones too. You look gorgeous, and here's to a long and happy marriage)


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been looking forward to this post and can't wait to see the professionals also. Your dress turned out absolutely gorgeous. It must have been truly a blessed day.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Congratulations...! you look beautiful... and the girls too..


----------



## Vanak (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful dress. Your hair was lovely too. The little ladies had wonderful outfits too!


----------



## Vanak (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful dress. Your hair was lovely too. The little ladies had wonderful outfits too!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW!!! You were beautiful and so were the little girls in their beautiful dresses and boleros. Your dress was stunning. Right along with you!! Awesome crocheting!!


----------



## Grandma Rose (May 1, 2012)

Congratulations on a beautiful wedding! And a beautiful gown! What a wondrous job you did with it! I think a little pride is in order here, girl! And you look beautiful, as well! Just sayin'


----------



## monroe2830 (Feb 28, 2015)

Beautiful dress, beautiful bride, beautiful wedding----Perfect, perfect and so wonderful. Much happiness for your many, many years together.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

I actually gasped when I saw the dress. I have never seen anything more elegant or lovely. From the balloons (and who knew balloons could be more than something at a kid's party), to the centerpieces, to the bows on the backs of the chairs, to the pearl strings at the ends of the pews, this wedding is absolutely gorgeous. I really can't think of an adjective to adequately express the elegance. And you made such a beautiful and glowing bride. I haven't even mentioned the little girls' dresses and shrugs.

Your husband is a lucky man.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Your dress is beautiful, the little girls are adorable, and the balloons were perfect. What a lot of work you put into everything.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Beautiful. What lovely dresses and decorations. So happy for you. What wonderful memories.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the superb work of your gown,the little girls gowns, the balloons, chairs and the beautiful brooch on your posy. Is the photo of parents or grandparents? I think both you and your sister would make great wedding planners. You looked absolutely stunning and very handsome groom. Wow, Wow :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow, you did and amazing job and so beautiful


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Totally awsome, you look amazing ????


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

I surely hope that husband appreciates what a wonderful, talented, hardworking woman you are, and lets you know it.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful bride, beautiful wedding and the dress is fantastic!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Wonderful pictures. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## ymoore4006 (Sep 16, 2014)

skinny minnie said:


> Congratulations on the superb work of your gown,the little girls gowns, the balloons, chairs and the beautiful brooch on your posy. Is the photo of parents or grandparents? I think both you and your sister would make great wedding planners. You looked absolutely stunning and very handsome groom. Wow, Wow :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you so much for the compliments. The photo is my parents on their wedding day


----------



## ymoore4006 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thank you all for the compliments. I truly appreciate it. My wedding was everything I wanted it to be. The wedding was topped off with my son surprising me with a honeymoon trip for 7 days to Honolulu Hawaii.


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

You are a very lucky mum. Your son sounds like a lovely young man that loves both you and your new husband. :sm02:


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I couldn't imagine what your stunning dress would look like. Do you have any idea how it took to make it?


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

Your dress left me speechless.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Wonderful pictures . Looks like talent runs in the family . You did a great job in making all those dresses and your sister was creative with the balloons .


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Beautiful! Lovely! Wonderful! God bless you and yours.........may you live happily ever after. jude


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! Congratulations on your
Lovely wedding! Wonderful pictures..
Thank you for sharing


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just beautiful. And, you can see the happiness and love on all of your guests' faces as well. It looks to me like you are off to a GREAT start! Congratulations and thank you for sharing. I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful dress. You looked so nice and happy. 
The little girls are precious and their dresses a treasure.


----------

